# May 2014 Contractor of the Month Poll



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

As part of our commitment to you, our community members, we are pleased to announce the release of the all new Contractor of the Month program on ContractorTalk!

With this program, we will feature one of you each month as the community's Contractor of the Month! All of the names you see nominated will be of those members who have excelled in their field and embody traits such as integrity, knowledge, and sound business skills. It is our privilege to honor them this way.

Each month, the Contractor of the Month will receive a $350 eGift Card, a custom forum badge, a featured spot in our Monthly Newsletter, and the honor of having their name and company listed in our Contractor of the Month page!

Take the time to look at each of the nominees' bios and then vote for your favorite! The poll will close in two weeks and the winner announced after.

You are allowed only one vote per poll. All winners will be ineligible for 12 months from being nominated. 

May the best contractor win! :thumbup:

*Sir Mixalot*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-sir-mixalot

*Warren*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-warren

*shanekw1*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-shanekw1


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

I voted!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

There all moderators.......:blink: 


Was there a link to how we came to these....:blink:


Nothing against you guys......honestly....



I'm just wondering- looks a little a "off the hook" decision making.....:blink:


:blink:


----------



## Juan M (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, the nominees are all mods this month. We wanted to start off with our Mods so that we could complete and release the program with a bit of secrecy to add an element of surprise to the community! Next month we will start a thread where members can nominate members and the top choices will be included in the poll.

Please be sure to vote!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Can I vote for myself? It looks like I need the help.:laughing:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

shanekw1 said:


> Can I vote for myself? It looks like I need the help.:laughing:


You sure can!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Gimme all your reward points, kid. :shifty:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Gimme all your reward points, kid. :shifty:


What the heck would you do with them?

Didn't see a breathing machine or wheel chair listed as available...:laughing:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Aww man...we really have yo choose? I like em all!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I like them all , too......good luck fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

griz said:


> What the heck would you do with them?


I would hug them and squeeze them and call them George.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

So who's gonna be the first to run a youtube election campaign? Lol

I'm voting for the guy that will replace beer into the water fountains


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Driftweed said:


> So who's gonna be the first to run a youtube election campaign? Lol
> 
> I'm voting for the guy that will replace beer into the water fountains


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I will start doing more brown-nosing.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

If it's mods this month why not put them all up for consideration .


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Alright how the hell did they get nominated?

Not so sure I see all of them posting religiously?

Let's nominate that Inner10 guy, he knows his beans from his rice. :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I voted for Mix so Warren doesn't win. :laughing:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Alright how the hell did they get nominated?
> 
> Not so sure I see all of them posting religiously?
> 
> Let's nominate that Inner10 guy, he knows his beans from his rice. :whistling


We will know for sure it's a rigged deal if that Inner10 guy EVER wins.:jester:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I voted for Mix so Warren doesn't win. :laughing:



I still love ya!:thumbup:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I voted for Shane 'cause he still only had one vote at the time.... 

Besides, gotta respect a man who can handle the debauchery over at MBR, and returns there on a regular basis.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> I will start doing more brown-nosing.


Not in your nature....

can't believe you said that....:whistling


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Splinter said:


> I voted for Shane 'cause he still only had one vote at the time....
> 
> Besides, gotta respect a man who can handle the debauchery over at MBR, and returns there on a regular basis.


Some of these biatches couldn't even handle a rough nite in CT chat, much less the Dirty Dozen over at MBR. 

Pussies.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Bodger said:


> Some of these biatches couldn't even handle a rough nite in CT chat, much less the Dirty Dozen over at MBR.
> 
> Pussies.


:laughing:

Some of us just have standards:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CT chat has rough nights?????....:laughing::laughing:

Chit, don't come around my boys at happy hour....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I never liked popularity contests, probably because I wouldn't win one. Now if we had a write-in option I might find something to say.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Bodger said:


> Some of these biatches couldn't even handle a rough nite in CT chat, much less the Dirty Dozen over at MBR.
> 
> Pussies.


What's MBR?


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

CarpenterSFO said:


> What's MBR?


You don't want to know Bob, not your kind of place I think.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> What's MBR?


It's riddled with lady boy pron if that changes your mind.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

We should have a poll with the top 100 members based on posts. Excluding the ghost of Mike Finley.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

griz said:


> CT chat has rough nights?????....:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Chit, don't come around my boys at happy hour....:laughing::thumbup:


There were some bible thumpers on here that got their panties in a wad over some of what was said in chat one night. I guess their job sites are only open to choir boys. 

Vote for Shane. Early and often.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

I voted for Shane because I believe it is wise to have good relations with BC. That and his natural awesome abilities of course.

Now I go back to guard my corner of the cave.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## BenderBoy (May 17, 2013)

This is going to be a close one. Good luck to you all.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think the way your running this contest is fair......it's a little biased based upon the administrators choice............


I would think by allowing the members of CT to choose who they feel fits your criteria, for best contractor of the month ,would be the way to run a fair competition.....



Are you (administrators) picking next months contestants.......:blink:

By the way, ..

I was wondering if any of you administrators are contractors.....:blink:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I don't think the way your running this contest is fair......it's a little biased based upon the administrators choice............
> 
> 
> I would think by allowing the members of CT to choose who they feel fits your criteria, for best contractor of the month ,would be the way to run a fair competition.....
> ...


Juan answered this earlier in the thread.


Juan M said:


> Yes, the nominees are all mods this month. We wanted to start off with our Mods so that we could complete and release the program with a bit of secrecy to add an element of surprise to the community! Next month we will start a thread where members can nominate members and the top choices will be included in the poll.
> 
> Please be sure to vote!



Did you read the featured articles about each of them?

*Sir Mixalot*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-sir-mixalot

*Warren*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-warren

*shanekw1*
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-shanekw1


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

Your asking me to vote for COTM for people that I have never worked for, or have worked for me?
Maybe it should be called ICOTM. "Internet Contractor of The Month"

what are the requirements? most money made, most awards won on jobs that were done, most likes on your facebook page,
or the best worded posts on this forum.

I kinda think this is a "little stupid", but then again, I'm alot stupid


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

brunothedog said:


> Your asking me to vote for COTM for people that I have never worked for, or have worked for me?
> Maybe it should be called ICOTM. "Internet Contractor of The Month"
> 
> what are the requirements? most money made, most awards won on jobs that were done, most likes on your facebook page,
> ...


You don't have to participate.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

So,
Next month we (members) get to choose - any contractor- 

If that's the case then - it's fair......and that's the way it should be.



So, again- just wondering,,,,, are any of you administrators contractors..?:blink:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

PrestigeR&D said:


> So,
> Next month we (members) get to choose - any contractor-
> 
> If that's the case then - it's fair......and that's the way it should be.
> ...


If you are referring to me, I am not a contractor. I am a community manager.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I nominate Inner10


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I'd like to nominate Rob Ford


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

I can't believe how close the votes are! WOW!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cricket said:


> I can't believe how close the votes are! WOW!


Cricket, we can see the results before we vote, of course we will vote for the under dog.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I had to go Shane, just so it would be a tie


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I had to go Shane, just so it would be a tie


My point exactly.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

With so many members on CT . Can't believe so little votes . Makein it a down to the wire .


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Inner10 said:


> Cricket, we can see the results before we vote, of course we will vote for the under dog.


It is definitely looking like it is going to come down to the wire! 

If you haven't already, NOW is the time to vote! :thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Just a few hours left!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

*The Winner!* :clap:

*Sir Mixalot* 
http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-sir-mixalot


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Cricket said:


> The Winner! :clap:
> 
> Sir Mixalot
> http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-sir-mixalot


Party at the beach !!!!!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I demand a recount!:laughing:











Congrats, Paul :clap:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Cricket said:


> *The Winner!* :clap:
> 
> *Sir Mixalot*
> http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-sir-mixalot


Awesome! :clap:
Thanks to everyone that voted for me and Thank you to ContractorTalk, the admins and Escalate Media for making all of this possible for all of us. :thumbup:

Thank you!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

TxElectrician said:


> Party at the beach !!!!!


You know it!








Thanks TxElectrician! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> I demand a recount!:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Shane. :thumbup: 
You and Warren had me pretty nervous the whole time. :001_unsure:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

The Month of May is not over yet?? I get confused sometimes!! LOL 

So, let me think, $350 divided by 38 votes + or - comes to approx. $9 each! We win!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dave in Pa said:


> The Month of May is not over yet?? I get confused sometimes!! LOL
> 
> So, let me think, $350 divided by 38 votes + or - comes to approx. $9 each! We win!!


:laughing:

Thanks Dave! :thumbup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Bronze medal for me!

Congratulations Paul.


----------

